

Ask Hacker News: which (if any) instant messaging tools do you use? - wtrk

Which instant messaging tools do you use?<p>Twitter (not IM but fulfills some of the same functions)?  Google Talk or some other Jabber-based service?  One of the old-school networks like AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo?  IRC?
======
pmjordan
I'm using Kopete with my Ggoogle Talk account. I also have an ancient ICQ
account (from ~1998?) lying around but I hardly use that at all. gtalk's gmail
integration is great for when I'm on the go.

I'm starting to get into Twitter, although none of my friends use it.

~~~
gautam_agt
ok

------
manny
irssi and finch (terminal app that comes with pidgin)

------
edw519
None. I use email and check it at my convenience.

I you're using instant messaging while hacking, then you're not focusing
enough.

